# sumuka sya? marami ba?



## heyt

good day po sa inyo tanung ko lang po sana kung paano ko sasabihin sa english ito>>> (sumuka sya? marami ba?) sumuka kasi yung bunso ko then tinanung ko yung wife ko.


----------



## DotterKat

heyt said:


> good day po sa inyo tanung ko lang po sana kung paano ko sasabihin sa english ito>>> (Sumuka siya? Marami ba?) sumuka kasi yung bunso ko then tinanung ko yung wife ko.



_Did (he/she) throw up? Was it a lot?_


----------



## mataripis

I heard the word burf?


----------



## DotterKat

mataripis said:


> I heard the word burf?



You probably mean _barf_, which also means _to vomit._ However, as with any any language, being  synonymous  does not necessarily mean equal frequency of usage and I can say that here using _to throw up _in place of the more clinical sounding _to vomit _is more frequent (and sounds less offensive) than saying _to barf. _Of course there will be regional differences or usage characteristic of certain age groups (from _tossing your cookies_ to _worshiping the porcelain god_) but with regard to the original question P#1, I stand by my response P#2.


----------

